# Charge for Social Work



## faym7 (Nov 29, 2012)

I work in a clinic that a Provider Speciality is Mental Health. Does anyone know how we would charge for Social Work done on the same day the patient also Mental Health appointment?

Thank You


----------



## kevbshields (Nov 29, 2012)

It goes back to what type of service "social work" is supplying.  Based on that, as documented in the medical record, a service code may be assigned.


----------



## faym7 (Nov 30, 2012)

Thank You


----------

